# Battery Disconnect Switch



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings,
After our 2 week maiden voyage, I took the rig to the shop to correct a few issues that came up during the trip (some small, one very big, which I will explain under a different post). While it is in the shop, I have been thinking about having a battery disconnect switch installed. The shop wants 75.00 total to do this - Is this worth it, or can one easily install this? I am not a tightwad, but I do like to do my own projects, if possible.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Installing a disconnect swithch should take under a half hour, and the parts should cost you under $25. The rest of the cost is their labour. As long as you're up to it, I too would install my own. Then you got another $50 to spend on another modification!


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

I picked up a disconnect switch a couple of weeks ago at Camping World. It took no more than five minutes and 1 wrench to install.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

It depends on the type of switch they are offering to install for $75. If it is a knife-switch then that is too much and you can do it yourself.

If they are planning to install a Perko marine-style switch (see picture), perhaps for 2 batteries, then it is a good deal.










Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

A battery switch is pretty simple and you should be able to do it yourself and save a few bucks

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You can get a nifty one at Autozone for 6 bucks... It takes all of 2 mins. to put it on.. Its not a switch though. It just loosens apart and splits into 2 pieces..

Carey


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

After each trip I open up the battery box cover, remove the wing nut, disconnect the negative terminal and close it all up again. So far I can't justify "mod money" on this. (but I've considered it many times).

I was really tempted with the southwest marine $2.99 disconnect, but wondered how long something like that would last.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I got mine on ebay cheap and did it myself. If you can drill 2 holes for mounting screws and connect a wire to a terminal you can do this job.
Bob


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I've installed a Perko (like above) in every unit I've had. An invaluable mod.....


----------

